#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Como testar Fonte ATX PCB038 fora da placa mãe?

## ivotech

Estou com essa fonte atx de modelo estranho, confesso que ainda não vi dessas ainda.
Gostaria de saber quais os pinos devo usar para efetuar o teste rápido, como fazemos nas de modelo padrão 20+4 pinos. Essa é de 11 pinos.

----------


## rubem

Tem 5V de standby? (Aqueles 5V assim que liga na tomada)

Se tiver, veja se tem fio branco, liga os 5V standby nele. Nas de 14 e numas 20 pinos é assim (Na maioria dos 20pin é curto no verde, mas uns usam verde pro +5V SB mesmo, sei lá que padrões esse povo inventa).

Se não tem fio branco, e nenhum fino de cor diferente (Do amarelo, vermelho, preto e laranja) aí complica. O padrão ATX não tem isso, ele no máximo tem aquele conector 10 pinos, mas aquele tem o fio verde pra dar curto. Isso aí deve ser alguma variação de XTX ou ComExpress.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Parece ser mais uma fonte TX e normalmente diz ter 200 W; mas acho que em algumas delas é 12 ou 16 pinos só que com fio duplo em alguns pinos normalmente usados em unidades remotas de empresas ou instituições dos governos.
Serão "N" unidades cada um consumindo 60 a 100 watts até menos, conectados a um servidor central. Um notebook consome cerca de 65 watts, desktop 180 watts e um servidor básico cerca de 250 watts sem monitor. Questão de gerenciamento no consumo de energia.
Muitas das pequenas empresas usam os velhos desktops de suas casas( XP, WIn 7 ou 8 ) e usam como servidor, uns e outros já com win 10, mas normalmente LINUX se não forem gratuitas são mais baratas.

----------


## ivotech

> Tem 5V de standby? (Aqueles 5V assim que liga na tomada)
> 
> Se tiver, veja se tem fio branco, liga os 5V standby nele. Nas de 14 e numas 20 pinos é assim (Na maioria dos 20pin é curto no verde, mas uns usam verde pro +5V SB mesmo, sei lá que padrões esse povo inventa).
> 
> Se não tem fio branco, e nenhum fino de cor diferente (Do amarelo, vermelho, preto e laranja) aí complica. O padrão ATX não tem isso, ele no máximo tem aquele conector 10 pinos, mas aquele tem o fio verde pra dar curto. Isso aí deve ser alguma variação de XTX ou ComExpress.


Consegui testar a fonte. Fiz o teste quase que idêntico nas fontes atx normal de 20+4. Coloquei um clipe no primeiro fio verde e outro no fio preto. Funcinou bacana. Mas quando ligo ela na placa mãe nem dar sinal ao pressionar o power. Placa mãe LENOVO IH81M. O que será que essa danada tem?

----------


## ivotech

> Parece ser mais uma fonte TX e normalmente diz ter 200 W; mas acho que em algumas delas é 12 ou 16 pinos só que com fio duplo em alguns pinos normalmente usados em unidades remotas de empresas ou instituições dos governos.
> Serão "N" unidades cada um consumindo 60 a 100 watts até menos, conectados a um servidor central. Um notebook consome cerca de 65 watts, desktop 180 watts e um servidor básico cerca de 250 watts sem monitor. Questão de gerenciamento no consumo de energia.
> Muitas das pequenas empresas usam os velhos desktops de suas casas( XP, WIn 7 ou 8 ) e usam como servidor, uns e outros já com win 10, mas normalmente LINUX se não forem gratuitas são mais baratas.


A fonte consegui testar. Achei que fosse problema nela, mas está na placa mãe o defeito. Estou com ela aqui ainda. Não liga de jeito nenhum.

----------


## FernandoB

Se tratando de FONTE primeira coisa é inspeção visual, abre ela e olha se não tem nem um capacitor estourado, se a placa mãe deu defeito muito provável que a FONTE tenha defeito TBM, pois o filtro da fonte segura a maior parte do RUIDO e quando ele estraga ai passa RUIDO direto pra placa e detona faz os FET's esquentarem e capacitores tbm ai detona tudo. Muitos casos os capacitores da fonte estouram em baixo então se tiver duvidas melhor tirar eles e testar com capacimetro.

----------

